# Hyatt Building Timeshare in Maui



## clsmit

I'm a Starwood person but through my husband's work we pay attention to the hotel industry. Host, a large hotel owner who operates properties under many flags, made this announcement on their quarterly call yesterday:

"Another important value enhancement project I'd like to talk about is the time share development on excess land at our Hyatt Regency in Maui. We are in the advanced stages of negotiating a joint venture with Hyatt Residential Group to develop, sell and operate a 131-unit vacation ownership project on what is currently an ocean-front parking lot. This project features a 6,500 square foot open-air lobby with direct ocean sightline, a pool with a capacity for 400 deckchairs, a 3,000 square foot fitness center, an owners' lounge, provisions market and casual dining and poolside bar. The timeshare will have access to amenities at our existing resorts for which the residents will pay an amenity fee covered by the timeshare association dues."

The Starwood forum has lots of conversations about the challenges of being a timeshare owner in Maui, usually dealing with the taxes, but I hope those of you who are Hyatt owners will be able to enjoy this property when it's built!


----------



## Kal

Typical, Hyatt will make their announcement for the Maui property in 3 weeks.


----------



## Beefnot

What'd the timeline be on something like that, two years?  Would we see a Hyatt timeshare development in 2014/2015?


----------



## wilma

We have heard this so many times, Maui & New York will be happening soon, is it true???:annoyed::annoyed:


----------



## tahoeJoe

*yeah, yeah, yeah......*



wilma said:


> We have heard this so many times, Maui & New York will be happening soon, is it true???:annoyed::annoyed:



I'm with you sister, and the announcement is "coming soon". I'll believe it when I see it. Also, even if it is true, it doesn't mean existing owners will be able to trade in. How many Hyatt owners have traded into Northstar or Siesta Key? I have tried for YEARS and nothing. 

Seriously, Hyatt owners reply to this thread and share your experiences with booking these two resorts.


----------



## Kal

Hyatt told me on wednesday that the announcement would be made in 3 weeks. all the weeks will be diamond weeks, but don't know how many points that will be. My guess is 2900 points for a 2 br unit


----------



## heathpack

Kal said:


> Hyatt told me on wednesday that the announcement would be made in 3 weeks. all the weeks will be diamond weeks, but don't know how many points that will be. My guess is 2900 points for a 2 br unit



Any word as to unit sizes that will be available? Just 2BRs or lock offs of various sizes?

H


----------



## Kal

According to the building permit, there will be a total of 121 units (12 three-bedroom, 91 two-bedroom, and 18 one-bedroom).  That would mean a 1 BR Diamond week unit would require 2200 points for the week.  I don't know if there will be studios in the design, but based on the "shotgun" layout it could be very unlikely.


----------



## heathpack

Kal said:


> According to the building permit, there will be a total of 121 units (12 three-bedroom, 91 two-bedroom, and 18 one-bedroom).  That would mean a 1 BR Diamond week unit would require 2200 points for the week.  I don't know if there will be studios in the design, but based on the "shotgun" layout it could be very unlikely.



Well it looks like I'll be at the Westin Kaanapali, then!  Poor me.

H


----------



## bdh

> According to the building permit, there will be a total of 121 units (12 three-bedroom, 91 two-bedroom, and 18 one-bedroom).



When it comes to access/exchanges to this future property, the big question is: will it be TS, fractional or whole ownership?  Or a mixture there of?

If the entire property is whole ownership or a majority of whole, the number of unit/weeks making to an internal exchange is small.  If it TS or fractional, the number of unit/weeks making to an internal exchange would be greatly increased.


----------



## tahoeJoe

*Here we Go again....*



Kal said:


> Hyatt told me on wednesday that the announcement would be made in 3 weeks. all the weeks will be diamond weeks, but don't know how many points that will be. My guess is 2900 points for a 2 br unit



Ah...the down side of a point based system. As new resorts are built the value of your units decreases. So much for the TS salesman "inflation protection" pitch. My 2-bedroom gold week won't even secure a one bedroom in Maui.  And I thought Highlands Inn was bad. 

HOWEVER,  my small 1-bedroom Sheraton in Phoenix week will pull a week in a 2-bedroom at the Westin Maui and my Branson Marriott studio week will pull a week at in a 2-bedroom at Ko Olina. Why would I buy more Hyatt points? You will always be feeding into their point inflation scheme. BTW, this point inflation also decreases the value of all existing Hyatt weeks, since they "buy you less".      :annoyed: Great job Hyatt.

Also, the premise of 52 weeks of Diamond is total BS. Does a week in November have the same demand as a week in July? The answer is heck no, look at II travel demand index.


----------



## Kal

tahoeJoe said:


> ... So much for the TS salesman "inflation protection" pitch. My 2-bedroom gold week won't even secure a one bedroom in Maui.  And I thought Highlands Inn was bad....


 
My oh my! And I thought everything a timeshare salesman says was absolutely TRUE.


----------



## mesamirage

bdh said:


> When it comes to access/exchanges to this future property, the big question is: will it be TS, fractional or whole ownership?  Or a mixture there of?
> 
> If the entire property is whole ownership or a majority of whole, the number of unit/weeks making to an internal exchange is small.  If it TS or fractional, the number of unit/weeks making to an internal exchange would be greatly increased.



It is expected to be all Traditional TS.


----------



## mesamirage

Beefnot said:


> What'd the timeline be on something like that, two years?  Would we see a Hyatt timeshare development in 2014/2015?



Should be presales middle of 2014 opening at the end of 2014.


----------



## MaryH

A hyatt Carmel owner I spoke to that was in Maui recently said construction is happening.  But the Hyatt hotel side says or knows very little about it.


----------



## GregT

Does anyone know if construction has begun on this property already, or is it slated for later in 2013?

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## MaryH

The owner I talked to at Wild Oak said construction is on but the staff at the hotel did not have much information.


----------



## mesamirage

We stayed in Maui last week and I can report that the foundation is in progress, signs are up on the fence around the property stating Hyatt Residence Club coming soon!!  I will try to post pictures once I pull them off my camera.

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjFjpuc6

It's a great location next to the Hyatt Hotel!!  Beach is narrow at that point but a short walk takes you to great beaches and activities. Plus the Hyatt Hotel has the best breakfast brunch on that side of the island.

Aloha!!


----------



## mjm1

I understand that the Welk Resort group has acquired some of the units at the Hyatt Residence Club at Northstar. It may be 23 units. The purchase may include some adjacent lots that can be developed by Welk. Have any Hyatt owners heard about this? Any experiences of staying in the units? Thanks.

Mike


----------



## taffy19

We were in Maui in March and April and stayed one week at a Marriott corner unit there.  My husband was fascinated by what they were doing so I had a chance to take many pictures and added them to this old album here from when the first rumors started about building a new Hyatt tower next door.

Thank for posting yours.    Since we own a fixed unit on the corner there, we are very interested in what is going on.  We heard that the plans had been changed and that there were going to be ten more condos so we went to the planning department and saw the latest drawings but the footprint seems to be the same so most of the condos on the south side of our building will keep the same view as the view category shows right now but the view will not be as wide and the view to the Lahaina harbor will be lost but you will see the ocean.

The towers will be very close together.  They are much further apart at the Napili tower.  I believe that the oceanfront timeshare condos will not notice any difference except from the corner balconies.  It will affect the breeze, if it is is coming from the mountains, as the new tower will block that all the way.  We will have to wait and see.


----------



## lizap

I wonder if the number of points required to stay there will be comparable to Highlands Inn?


----------



## DAman

lizap said:


> I wonder if the number of points required to stay there will be comparable to Highlands Inn?



See Kal's earlier post. Speculation is that it will require more points and I tend to agree. 

How long after the opening we see units, if any, will be the bigger question. I'm sure demand will be high.

I guess for now I'll have to use my points at Highlands Inn.  A good problem to have.  Looking forward to hiking at Point Lobos very soon.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

Kal said:


> Hyatt told me on wednesday that the announcement would be made in 3 weeks. all the weeks will be diamond weeks, but don't know how many points that will be. My guess is 2900 points for a 2 br unit



Sounds like hyatt is doing 2,200 pts for 2 br here, and 1450 points for 1 br.


----------



## ra34

mesamirage said:


> It is expected to be all Traditional TS.



That is what the said about Siesta Key - now it's 33 whole owner and 11 timeshare units.  I also heard the developer is trying to convert 2 units to whole ownership. I believe most who bought the TS are going to use it.  I did manage to exchange for a 3 night stay last December.


----------



## MaryH

I was at Siesta Keys last Dec for 4 weeknights and they were at less than 60% occupancy I think and they were not sold out of the fractional.


----------

